
Electric Dump Truck Produces More Energy Than It Uses - mreome
https://hackaday.com/2019/08/22/electric-dump-truck-produces-more-energy-than-it-uses/
======
westurner
What a cool use of gravitational potential energy. It would be interesting to
learn how much more energy is produced by the regenerative breaking system on
the downhill and whether they use the excess to load the truck?

